# Which Palladiumcompound?



## Freiman (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi

I have inherited a bottle marked "Palladium" whith some large, clear crystals in some kind of liquid. Ipresume it is water, but how do I find out what cind of compound it is?
I know that the guy who died made brainprobes and used it for plating. I got a lot of his tools and materials - 40 Kg in all. :0)
I know some of the chemicals are very toxic, so how do I procede.

Can anybody help?


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Sep 26, 2012)

First off, don't be in a rush to 'get the values' out of any materials you have. They aren't going anywhere. Safely storing what you have should be your priority; learn exactly what you have and treat it accordingly. Google/Wiki any information found on any labels. Doing this you will have enough information to decide if you want to process yourself or find someone that can. Downloading Hokes' book and giving it thorough reading wouldn't hurt either way. If you get stuck for an answer on a particular item/process, you found the best place to help you find it!


----------



## Alkymida (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Golddigger Greg

Exactly my thoughts. :0)
Pure compounds may be worth more than the metal.

/Peter


----------

